

Consume or Create - hswolff
http://harrywolff.com/2011/09/consume-or-create/

======
spwert
"Yet when I step back and actually look at what I read every day I’m faced
with articles that can be easily labeled as fluff."

Kind of like this blog post!

~~~
rexf
Yes, the post is pretty flimsy, but it does speak to the message of doing
something VS reading news and pretending to be productive. Keeping up with HN,
TC, etc. is easy to rationalize as a productive use of your time when it
really is not.

